# Mike Earll Collection



## jim prentice (Dec 18, 2006)

Today I attach a couple of American and a couple of RN vessels. These are Saipan, Arthur W Radford, Indomitable and Black Prince.


----------



## Sully (Apr 26, 2009)

Great stuff! keep em coming!(Thumb)


----------

